# "Dating advice" help please.



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Hi,

Lol I just want some help about something and see if i am over reacting or im just a jealous insecure ass.

So met this girl we have only been on two dates, but that's not the point.

Anyway point is i just want to make sure if this is like a "red flag". If i should carry on pursuing her or run the other way.

So her best friend like legit her best friend is male, (No he is not gay).

She has told me she sleeps around there often and that her ex boyfriend had a problem with it well of course he ****ing did? but anyway i just changed the subject on the matter.

So now she is sleeping around his tonight, Also we chat everyday/night but now that she is around his apparently she is leaving and her phone`s "signal" does not pick up when she is there so she cant chat.

But whenever she was with her other friends she would chat when she was there.

What you think guys.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I've used the phone loosing signal once or twice..... Stinks of lies. Proper bollox IMO. They're playing hide the sausage fact


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

red flag :surrender:


----------



## Hardy (Nov 11, 2010)

Some of the posts on here amaze me :lol:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Sounds like she's (as they say in the business) "a box of assorted creams"


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't contact her again.


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Don't contact her again.


Lol really? like at all?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if its already playing on your mind then get out now before you get too far in.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Hmmmm....im not so sure....ive never had a male best friend ans I wouldnt if I had a bf because I wouldnt like him having a female best friend in all honesty...some people can deal with situations like this and accept it I personally couldnt...best friend yes sleeping over?? Theres no need x


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

One of my best mates used to be a girl. We regularly made sweet passionate steamy love


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

not a red flag if you fancy a threesome.....


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

This made me laugh, mate you have been on two dates. TWO. have you even dipped your wick? cus for certain her "best friend" deffo has more benefits than White Dee in this situation.

I have been seeing a girl now see a lot of her tbf, shes going Kavos friday for a week. She said she will behave LOL I face palmed her and said if you come back with anything less than clamidia your holiday was a waste.

Your not even on the level of seeing this sloot.

Tell you what, give me your address, Im going to make a fresh pot of man the fvck up I will send you a flask full.


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> Hmmmm....im not so sure....ive never had a male best friend ans I wouldnt if I had a bf because I wouldnt like him having a female best friend in all honesty...some people can deal with situations like this and accept it I personally couldnt...best friend yes sleeping over?? Theres no need x


Yeah, Also i should add how will she ever be emotionally intimate with me if she is emotionally intimate with another man? who is her best friend?

I really like her but i think this might be too much how am i suppose to be comfortable and not have thoughts that this guy might be boning her or try something with her.

He is probably just a guy who has been friendzoned


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

To be fair my best mate for years was a female. Nowt going on just a very close friend of mine (still is btw just don't see her as much as I did). So was her husband. He had problems at work so couldn't get away on the family holiday so wanted to sign it over to me. No thought that anything would happen, he was just happy we were good mate.

Mind you she had her tits done not long after and I'd have loved to have growled at the badger for a while


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

If he aint gay... stay the fook away.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just have nothing to do with her. She might get the message, but I doubt it as imo she does this alot.

If you put up with this 'sleeping at a mates' house', it will mess with your head, as she will continue to lie to you.

There are loads of decent women around. Go & find one.


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

GGLynch89 said:


> This made me laugh, mate you have been on two dates. TWO. have you even dipped your wick? cus for certain her "best friend" deffo has more benefits than White Dee in this situation.
> 
> I have been seeing a girl now see a lot of her tbf, shes going Kavos friday for a week. She said she will behave LOL I face palmed her and said if you come back with anything less than clamidia your holiday was a waste.
> 
> ...


Lol yeah i think i need a pot of man the **** up.

Are you saying i should continue or go my own way?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

If it's playing on your mind after two dates then imagine how you would feel when you really 'like' her... walk away mate


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

T3RBO said:


> If it's playing on your mind after two dates then imagine how you would feel when you really 'like' her... walk away mate


Yeah **** i know its so hard though man im lonely hahaha.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> Yeah **** i know its so hard though man im lonely hahaha.


get a dog and man the fck up you needy whiney girl


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Sounds fooked up.


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> get a dog and man the fck up you needy whiney girl


Yeah im pretty needy not going to lie XD, Might be all the hormones, tren emotions op.

Yeah damn always wanted a dog.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Ex girlfriend had a male friend she had known for years. I'm assuming nothing happened between them he used to sleep over at hers some times.

You have no opinion on this ATM you either stop seeing her or you don't those are your options, if you make a deal out of it she will just laugh at you.

I said to my gf when we got together I had no problem with her having a guy friend etc but I won't accept him staying over, if she gets with me she accepts that's a term of it.

I'd find my girlfriend staying over at any guy who isn't a family members house very very disrespectful as I doubt she would like me staying over at a girls house.

Ended up getting on with the lad and we went out with him and his gf quite a bit.

ATM your just a guy she knows.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Lol "used" to be a girl? Wtf! 



mattyhunt said:


> One of my best mates used to be a girl. We regularly made sweet passionate steamy love


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> Yeah im pretty needy not going to lie XD, Might be all the hormones, tren emotions op.
> 
> Yeah damn always wanted a dog.


and guess what, bishes like puppies lol


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> Lol yeah i think i need a pot of man the **** up.
> 
> Are you saying i should continue or go my own way?


Look at it from the point of a real man with a penis.

My sloot, shes going to Kavos.

Do I like her, yeah.

Would I care if she fooked someone else?

No

Why?

Because whether she does or not I get to pound her 20 year old 7stone body all around my gaff when ever the fvck I like.

Like I said, you have been on two dates. what are you looking for? Love or someone to have sex with?

If you want love then leave, "no signal" LOLOLOL

If she has a decent body and doesnt smell and you could fvck her for a while without giving a fvck that her best fvck buddy is pounding her too. then carry on.


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> Yeah **** i know its so hard though man im lonely hahaha.


Ah man seriously man up your not even with the girl just a couple of dates,maybe situations like this are why your lonely?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Bunch of drama queens. Lol.

OP, now that you've been on two dates, is she all of a sudden not allowed to spend time with a friend she's had way longer than you've known her? If she sleeps over there out of habit, why would she just stop doing it all of a sudden?

If you really dig her and want to make the effort, keep seeing her and if one day you are together, tell her to stop sleeping over at other dudes' houses or you will knock her the fk out. jk


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

gycraig said:


> Ex girlfriend had a male friend she had known for years. I'm assuming nothing happened between them he used to sleep over at hers some times.
> 
> You have no opinion on this ATM you either stop seeing her or you don't those are your options, if you make a deal out of it she will just laugh at you.
> 
> ...


Yeah good advice once i get to know her more and when we are getting onto the stage of dating i could just make it clear to her about that. Then she can take it or leave it and gtfo if she dont like it


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

MFM said:


> Bunch of drama queens. Lol.
> 
> OP, now that you've been on two dates, is she all of a sudden not allowed to spend time with a friend she's had way longer than you've known her? If she sleeps over there out of habit, why would she just stop doing it all of a sudden?
> 
> If you really dig her and want to make the effort, keep seeing her and if one day you are together, tell her to stop sleeping over at other dudes' houses or you will knock her the fk out. jk


Knock him the f out***

Guys i know its been two dates im just looking at the future.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

that 'just friends' bull**** doesnt fly with me

and staying over at his house? no phone signal?

If i was that guy, Id be laughing at you and her ex

get out of there ffs


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

mattyvrt said:


> Nail and bail this one mate if your looking for love, sounds like your looking at the wrong girl.


Yeah man i am looking for something serious, Want to commit.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Also, women don't like whiney guys so it's better to leave the emotional stuff to her for the time being.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> Yeah man i am looking for something serious, Want to commit.


damn man, PCT must be hitting you like a train :lol:


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Theseus said:


> not a red flag if you fancy a threesome.....


Funny thing is i forgot to mention,

He is bi sexual.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> Yeah, Also i should add how will she ever be emotionally intimate with me if she is emotionally intimate with another man? who is her best friend?
> 
> I really like her but i think this might be too much how am i suppose to be comfortable and not have thoughts that this guy might be boning her or try something with her.
> 
> He is probably just a guy who has been friendzoned


Its probably not gunna be worth the heartache and if u dont say something now about it u cant in the future...it may just be that he is a best friend...nothing in it and the signal is bad there...but it may not n its gunna drive u mad...I would say unless u really really like her then step back a bit and keep ur options open x


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> So met this girl we have only been on two dates, but that's not the point.


picsornodate

@Heavyassweights


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> Its probably not gunna be worth the heartache and if u dont say something now about it u cant in the future...it may just be that he is a best friend...nothing in it and the signal is bad there...but it may not n its gunna drive u mad...I would say unless u really really like her then step back a bit and keep ur options open x


Yeah good idea i think im getting to into things also, Need to take 20 steps back haha.

So amy when we going on a date


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

spikedmini said:


> Yeah man i am looking for something serious, Want to commit.


That's @rse about t!t. Happening to find someone who makes you want to commit works. Latching onto the first person who comes along because you want a committed relationship doesn't.

As to the original question, the issue is not whether she is up to something or not. The issue is whether you trust her and are happy to let her continue this relationship that she had with her friend long before you came along. Clearly you don't, so do both her and yourself a favour and move on.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

GGLynch89 said:


> Look at it from the point of a real man with a penis.
> 
> My sloot, shes going to Kavos.
> 
> ...


Yep...as he says...thats what I was trying to say just in a different way lmao....


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

The only question you need to ask yourself is:

Is this acceptable behavior to YOU when deciding if you should pursue a relationship with this person or not.

Yes=put up and shut up

No= move on

In my opinion from what you have said this is a non starter.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> So amy when we going on a date


i just cringed so hard i got an erection....

dood, you should want to settle down with someone you want to settle down with, not just for the sake of it and cos you're lonely


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> You get attached way too easily by the sounds of it mate.
> 
> Just fùck her. Don't get emotionally attached. Simples?


Yeah i get attached very easily. its a curse


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> Yeah man i am looking for something serious, Want to commit.


Deffo get rid then!! X


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> i just cringed so hard i got an erection....
> 
> dood, you should want to settle down with someone you want to settle down with, not just for the sake of it and cos you're lonely


Haha i was joking.

I legit want to settle down she is a good girl not fake, materlistic etc.

The only problem i have with her is the friend.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

You need to hook her before laying down any sort of law. She needs to idolise you and will do anything you ask.

Something gives me the impression you arnt the type of guy that can do this though...


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> Haha i was joking.
> 
> I legit want to settle down she is a good girl not fake, materlistic etc.
> 
> The only problem i have with her is the friend.


well as has been said before then, who are you to have a problem with her friend, youve know her a week

you either get over *YOUR* issue with the situation or say bye bye, simple as


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> Yeah good idea i think im getting to into things also, Need to take 20 steps back haha.
> 
> So amy when we going on a date


Haha ive got more baggage than an airport wouldnt wish me on my worst enemy let alone someone nice...seriously tho ur gunna get hurt its not worth it x


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

PHMG said:


> You need to hook her before laying down any sort of law. She needs to idolise you and will do anything you ask.
> 
> Something gives me the impression you arnt the type of guy that can do this though...


Well all my past girlfriends have done/agreed to what i asked of them?

Its been a while since i was last with somone might be playing a factor


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Bum him, you pussy.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> let him bum you, you pussy.


fixed


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

**** you guys are right i am really being such a pussy about this......

:cursing:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

spikedmini said:


> Well all my past girlfriends have done/agreed to what i asked of them?
> 
> Its been a while since i was last with somone might be playing a factor


could well be. Never put her on a pedestal, she will sense it. Remember, you don't give a fu.ck what she is doing, she should be worried what you are.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

That is shocking lol. Wouldn't entertain that for a second.

The male best friend:

A shoulder to cry on

Will soon be a dick to ride on


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

PHMG said:


> could well be. Never put her on a pedestal, she will sense it. Remember, you don't give a fu.ck what she is doing, she should be worried what you are.


Or both be relaxed enough to let each other do their own thing without all the sh!te that comes with untrusting, over-possessive, clingy relationships.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Any chance of a quick blowy before she goes round to her 'friends'


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Or both be relaxed enough to let each other do their own thing without all the sh!te that comes with untrusting, over-possessive, clingy relationships.


You are a different generation, things have changed a lot and I don't mean that disrespectfully. We live in a throw away society, this includes relationships.


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

To me, it sounds like she's having her cake and eating it. So, why dont you too? Who says you have to commit to a burd after two dates. pffft, c'mon. 

If it bugs you now, then get out while you can. If you can grin and bare it for now you never know, she might turn around and stop seeing this other guy as she gets to like you more.... long shot, that or she's a ho!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> **** you guys are right i am really being such a pussy about this......
> 
> :cursing:


No, you're not being 'a pussy', just unsure & perhaps not thinking too clearly, as your feelings are clouding your judgement.

I used to find it very difficult -as I'm sure many men do, to separate feelings from making the correct decision.

If you subtract all emotion, & look at the situ coldy - you'll see what she's doing. She has the power to hurt you.

But, as you want to be 'with someone' as most of us do, then leave this girl alone.

Have a 'cool heart' it will help you alot in future.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

PHMG said:


> could well be. Never put her on a pedestal, she will sense it. Remember, you don't give a fu.ck what she is doing, she should be worried what you are.


U could so be my ex talking!! Lmao.....n it works!!


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> We live in a throw away society, this includes relationships.


Thank f*ck I was brought up differently. Guess that's why I'm happily married.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

And if anyone believes that utter rubbish that @Merkleman posted (not his words, I know), then you're nuts.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

MFM said:


> Thank f*ck I was brought up differently. Guess that's why I'm happily married.


I was brought up by my grandparents, they were together 50 years. Don't see that nowadays and its a shame, well sometimes.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Tell her your sleeping at your female friends house.....see how she reacts to that.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Or both be relaxed enough to let each other do their own thing without all the sh!te that comes with untrusting, over-possessive, clingy relationships.


won't last, girls like excitement as much as us.



amy_robin said:


> U could so be my ex talking!! Lmao.....n it works!!


Don't take it the wrong way, but it's all very simple when you know how a girls head works.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> I was brought up by my grandparents, they were together 50 years. Don't see that nowadays and its a shame, well sometimes.


Kids being brought up by there grandparents or 50 year relationships?


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

PHMG said:


> won't last, girls like excitement as much as us.
> 
> Don't take it the wrong way, but it's all very simple when you know how a girls head works.


Oh no I know the score n ur way gets us eating out ur hand without us knowing....fact!!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> Mate you sound so beta, I thought better of you @spikedmini
> 
> Read this..
> 
> ...


You don't half talk some ****e


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Kids being brought up by there grandparents or 50 year relationships?


Both really. As the generations go on the worse they get imo.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Both really. As the generations go on the worse they get imo.


Indeed. And England is one of the worst countries, but it's getting bad everywhere. It's because you're not allowed to beat the sh*t out of your kids when they deserve it. Instead they are made to believe they have all these rights and if you touch them you will get in deep sh*t.

Well I've got my plan worked out. I will give my kids a choice - either you get a hiding when you're naughty and like it, or go and complain about it and get taken away by social services. See how you like it at your new 'parents' place.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> Thanks brah.


No problem.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Both really. As the generations go on the worse they get imo.


I hope I live until im 70 il have been with the same women for 52 years then il be in a box 6 feet deep tho im sure


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Post up some pics OP so we can see what we're dealing with. If we all work together we can blueprint a master plan.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

GGLynch89 said:


> Look at it from the point of a real man with a penis.
> 
> My sloot, shes going to Kavos.
> 
> ...


picsor17stone


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Merkleman said:


> Mate you sound so beta, I thought better of you @spikedmini
> 
> Read this..
> 
> ...


You really want to be that guy don't you.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> Post up some pics OP so we can see what we're dealing with. If we all work together we can blueprint a master plan.


asked for pics when he was white knighting in the merkle thread, he had already fallen hard


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> I know what she looks like


that's cause she gave birth to you


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> asked for pics when he was white knighting in the merkle thread, he had already fallen hard


haha. I'd much rather be a dark knight like batman...or blackman


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> haha. I'd much rather be a dark knight like batman...or blackman


brown knight = scatman


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> I know what she looks like


explain how you know?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> haha. I'd much rather be a dark knight like batman...or blackman


Stop your racism chocolate face.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> brown knight = scatman


whoah!! Lucky i put dark knight then.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

MFM said:


> Stop your racism chocolate face.


ahahahahahahaha


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

you can just do a simple test, tell her you want to meet him. if there is any hesitation then you have your answer mate


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Ok brahs, this is what we're dealing with..
> 
> @spikedmini let the UKM boys advise you lol


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Ok brahs, this is what we're dealing with..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @Merkleman

this was the chick that i ask you to troll? Gemma, i know her LOL


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

NFS said:


> @Merkleman
> 
> this was the chick that i ask you to troll? Gemma, i know her LOL


does she stay over at your house much..... :lol:


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Oh wrong girl lol, brb I'll find the proper one


oh **** you had my heart going then! lol



seandog69 said:


> does she stay over at your house much..... :lol:


Ummmmmm


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lol I just want some help about something and see if i am over reacting or im just a jealous insecure ass.
> 
> ...


you really need to ask


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

Just move on. If it starts with insecurities . . . it will only get worse.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

AND . . . her knees are to big :nono:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> Yeah **** i know its so hard though man im lonely hahaha.


I've slept with 7 birds in 8 weeks from tinder. Try it out!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

OP tell that slag to suck your d1ck or jog on.

Staying at a males, who's not gay, over night????

Translated: I'm gonna go fvck this guy and I hope your stupid enough to believe I won't.

She's using you bro....So use her vagina first then drop her like a max rep DeadLift!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

sneeky_dave said:


> I've slept with 7 birds in 8 weeks from tinder. Try it out!


Loved that app so much "fancy a drink at mine" win every time

She looks filthy, just keep it casual and wrap up op. She looks fun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lol I just want some help about something and see if i am over reacting or im just a jealous insecure ass.
> 
> ...


Fuuuuvck that sh1t....he's banging her


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> I've slept with 7 birds in 8 weeks from tinder. Try it out!


real or actual birds?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

MFM said:


> Stop your racism chocolate face.


Damn. Got negged for my joke.

I better put a smiley face next time to show I ain't serious. Lol


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Thort he said she was chubby???


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

Before acting on anything you need to meet the guy first. My girl got a few bi mates who she saw a lot and I was a bit insecure of until I met them and saw that they are as camp as Alan Carr and obviously use 'bi' as a cover up... However, if he's all butch and masculine then yh drop it like it's hoot *snoop dogg voice* :laugh:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

MFM said:


> Damn. Got negged for my joke.
> 
> I better put a smiley face next time to show I ain't serious. Lol


then i'll neg you for not being serious :lol:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I had a similar dilema with my ex missus.

I came home early and saw some male shoes at the bottom of the stairs and my missus making groaning noises like she was having sex, so I sprinted upstairs in a rage and she was stood in the bathroom washing her hands under a hot tap (which must explain the groaning noises) I then walked into the bed room and saw a guy putting his clothes on. It was her work colleague, he needed to change and wash a stain from his clothes he was at ours as they work together around the corner from our house. I almost thought for a minute she was cheating on me, glad it turned out to be nothing


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

MFM said:


> Damn. Got negged for my joke.
> 
> I better put a smiley face next time to show I ain't serious. Lol


don't worry i just gave you the reps back. I couldn't tell what you meant by that post but it's cool now.


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

MFM said:


> Damn. Got negged for my joke.
> 
> I better put a smiley face next time to show I ain't serious. Lol


Chocolate face!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> don't worry i just gave you the reps back. I couldn't tell what you meant by that post but it's cool now.


you forgot to add 'damn cracker ass cracker' and obligatory smiley


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> then i'll neg you for not being serious :lol:


Haha.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> don't worry i just gave you the reps back. I couldn't tell what you meant by that post but it's cool now.


No hard feelings ma ***** brother. :2guns: (jk, not srs, LOL)


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> real or actual birds?


Yeah me too im 6 in 5 loool squeezed one in on a sunday lol


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

don't just get rid, sj/\g her first


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

AshleyW said:


> Yeah me too im 6 in 5 loool squeezed one in on a sunday lol


pot up their pics, If its just a sh*g the let the UKM massive see


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> I had a similar dilema with my ex missus.
> 
> I came home early and saw some male shoes at the bottom of the stairs and my missus making groaning noises like she was having sex, so I sprinted upstairs in a rage and she was stood in the bathroom washing her hands under a hot tap (which must explain the groaning noises) I then walked into the bed room and saw a guy putting his clothes on. It was her work colleague, he needed to change and wash a stain from his clothes he was at ours as they work together around the corner from our house. I almost thought for a minute she was cheating on me, glad it turned out to be nothing


You should be ashamed of yourself if they was cheating he wouldn't of left his shoes at the bottom of the stairs would he, I hope she dumped you for being paranoid.


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I had a similar dilema with my ex missus.
> 
> I came home early and saw some male shoes at the bottom of the stairs and my missus making groaning noises like she was having sex, so I sprinted upstairs in a rage and she was stood in the bathroom washing her hands under a hot tap (which must explain the groaning noises) I then walked into the bed room and saw a guy putting his clothes on. It was her work colleague, he needed to change and wash a stain from his clothes he was at ours as they work together around the corner from our house. I almost thought for a minute she was cheating on me, glad it turned out to be nothing


I got angry for you in that story, good job it wasnt a Tren course or both would have been strangled either way lol #CoolStory


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> pot up their pics, If its just a sh*g the let the UKM massive see


Im a complete pr**k but even that is low for me!

put it this way did you see the thread about chubs a few days ago.................... :devil2:


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

NFS said:


> you can just do a simple test, tell her you want to meet him. if there is any hesitation then you have your answer mate


Its too early for that but i know she has not told her close friends about me yet because of "How they are"


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Ok brahs, this is what we're dealing with..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not the chick im seeing lol.

I think your list is all the same


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

umm, on a serious note, give her a couple more dates and if she still refuses to let you meet him then end it, like he others have said it would eat at me if i was in that situation mate


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Quintillius said:


> Before acting on anything you need to meet the guy first. My girl got a few bi mates who she saw a lot and I was a bit insecure of until I met them and saw that they are as camp as Alan Carr and obviously use 'bi' as a cover up... However, if he's all butch and masculine then yh drop it like it's hoot *snoop dogg voice* :laugh:


Iv seen pics of him hes skinny and looks abit like a gay


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

NFS said:


> umm, on a serious note, give her a couple more dates and if she still refuses to let you meet him then end it, like he others have said it would eat at me if i was in that situation mate


Yeah bro it is eating at me already which is bad.

Also the fact she came round mine and did not have sex with me? not that she should or i was expecting it.

But like she didnt want to kiss me with tongue because its to "passionate" and she thinks it should be saved for special occasions.

Its so hard to tell if she is playing me or just wants to see if she really wants something more from me??


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> Iv seen pics of him hes skinny and looks abit like a gay


sure it wasnt a mirror?

lol not srs

srs


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Omg @Merkleman you such an asshole for posting her pics up


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

hahah i have 18.5inch bi`s so i dont think it was me


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> Yeah bro it is eating at me already which is bad.


this should be your first indication sir, just get out, no harm no foul before it gets messy and one or both of you get hurt


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> Yeah bro it is eating at me already which is bad.
> 
> Also the fact she came round mine and did not have sex with me? not that she should or i was expecting it.
> 
> ...


That confirms that she's taking you for a ride... Also when you said that she hasn't introduced you yet because of "how they are" that would have been the drawing point for me. While I don't believe in showing off a new partner until after at least a month I do think that she's having a laugh behind your back.


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Quintillius said:


> That confirms that she's taking you for a ride... Also when you said that she hasn't introduced you yet because of "how they are" that would have been the drawing point for me. While I don't believe in showing off a new partner until after at least a month I do think that she's having a laugh behind your back.


Yeah its like all this things that are just making me wonder.

Surely if she was really interested in me she would of told them already.


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> Yeah bro it is eating at me already which is bad.
> 
> Also the fact she came round mine and did not have sex with me? not that she should or i was expecting it.
> 
> ...


I agree with @seandog69 about getting out, however the other side of me, which is prob what you are thinking is "what if?", nothing ventured nothing gained, or regret. i would give it a chance, like another 2 dates. you shouldnt be worrying if she is fcuking or dating anyone else intill you make it official anyway.


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

NFS said:


> I agree with @seandog69 about getting out, however the other side of me, which is prob what you are thinking is "what if?", nothing ventured nothing gained, or regret. i would give it a chance, like another 2 dates. you shouldnt be worrying if she is fcuking or dating anyone else intill you make it official anyway.


Like shes there now and messaged me saying she is thinking about me with a smiley face.


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

dallas said:


> AND . . . her knees are to big :nono:


Yeah she has chubby arms/legs but her face is not,

Also that doesn't bother me


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> Like shes there now and messaged me saying she is thinking about me with a smiley face.


its tough when she sends you texts like that. just ride it out and think to yourself that you shouldnt be worrying intill you have "That talk"


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> Like shes there now and messaged me saying she is thinking about me with a smiley face.


That could be interpreted a number of ways! :surrender:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> Like shes there now and messaged me saying she is thinking about me with a smiley face.


right you say shes there now but in the OP stated she cant get signal there and therefore would not be intouch?

i dunno, maybe i grew up watchign too much columbo and then house in later life but sh1t dont add up to me yo


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> Yeah bro it is eating at me already which is bad.
> 
> Also the fact she came round mine and did not have sex with me? not that she should or i was expecting it.
> 
> ...


Huh???? too passionate??


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> right you say shes there now but in the OP stated she cant get signal there and therefore would not be intouch?
> 
> i dunno, maybe i grew up watchign too much columbo and then house in later life but sh1t dont add up to me yo


haha houses motto, "dont trust anyone!" "everyone lies"


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> right you say shes there now but in the OP stated she cant get signal there and therefore would not be intouch?
> 
> i dunno, maybe i grew up watchign too much columbo and then house in later life but sh1t dont add up to me yo


Lol exactly but she is trying to talk to me now as i didn't message her?

"women logic" :whistling:


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> Huh???? too passionate??


As in too steamy, like she said she did not want to be a "tease" by doing stuff like that because she was not going to sleep with me?

I also maybe think shes abit insecure about herself around me but im not sure its really hard to judge


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> As in too steamy, like she said she did not want to be a "tease" by doing stuff like that because she was not going to sleep with me?
> 
> I also maybe think shes abit insecure about herself around me but im not sure its really hard to judge


She has a secret.....


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> Lol exactly but she is trying to talk to me now as i didn't message her?
> 
> "women logic" :whistling:


this is nice and easy to follow



*PULL THE RIPCORD*


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> As in too steamy, like she said she did not want to be a "tease" by doing stuff like that because she was not going to sleep with me?
> 
> I also maybe think shes abit insecure about herself around me but im not sure its really hard to judge


What do u look like if u dont mind me asking x


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

latblaster said:


> She has a secret.....


Penis?

Joking OP


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> What do u look like if u dont mind me asking x


Uh Oh, here it comes.


----------



## sanderson (Sep 3, 2013)

I used to have a female best friend...she was epic in bed. Just saying...


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

MFM said:


> Uh Oh, here it comes.


Lol I just wondered cos he said she may be insecure....maybe she is shy cos hes the man of her dreams!!!


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> Lol I just wondered cos he said she may be insecure....maybe she is shy cos hes the man of her dreams!!!


And maybe you want to take him up on his offer of going on a date...


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

MFM said:


> And maybe you want to take him up on his offer of going on a date...


Hahahaha I cant got my best friend staying over!!

Lol only messing...he was joking....hes seeing someone....n im really not dating material


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> Hahahaha I cant got my best friend staying over!!


well played ma'am, well played


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> Hahahaha I cant got my best friend staying over!!
> 
> Lol only messing...he was joking....hes seeing someone....n im really not dating material


picsordatingmaterial


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> well played ma'am, well played


Thankyou


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

If your worrying about a girl your penis hasn't been in yet, your gonna struggle to get a gf.

I don't stop sleeping with other people till at least a month Into knowing someone/ a week or so before I make them my girlfriend and think most guys and girls are the same.

I wouldn't stop sleeping with my fk buddy because I had 2 good dates with someone


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

spikedmini said:


> Yeah bro it is eating at me already which is bad.
> 
> Also the fact she came round mine and did not have sex with me? not that she should or i was expecting it.
> 
> ...


On that basis alone, I'd be wary


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

MFM said:


> picsordatingmaterial


Lmao ive seen what u lot do wit peoples pics!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

AshleyW said:


> I got angry for you in that story, good job it wasnt a Tren course or both would have been strangled either way lol #CoolStory


I do hope you know I was taking the pi55 out of the OP


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I do hope you know I was taking the pi55 out of the OP


yeah, truth is he killed them both


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> On that basis alone, I'd be wary


Didn't kiss my girlfriend till third date, didn't sleep with her till a month In,

I know a lot of guys think if your "tongueing" it's leading somewhere and can imagine girls that aren't confident turning down men might find it easier to just wait till further down the line


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

gycraig said:


> Didn't kiss my girlfriend till third date, didn't sleep with her till a month In,
> 
> I know a lot of guys think if your "tongueing" it's leading somewhere and can imagine girls that aren't confident turning down men might find it easier to just wait till further down the line


what was life like during rationing?

honestly that blew my mind that you didnt kiss til the 3rd date, sex thing is fair enought but not kissing til 3 meetings is WOW


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Didn't kiss my girlfriend till third date, didn't sleep with her till a month In,
> 
> I know a lot of guys think if your "tongueing" it's leading somewhere and can imagine girls that aren't confident turning down men might find it easier to just wait till further down the line


I get that, it's more the saving it for special occasions. What, like birthdays or Christmas? What's her timescales for BJs then? :lol:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Leigh L said:


> I get that, it's more the saving it for special occasions. What, like birthdays or Christmas? * What's her timescales for BJs then?* :lol:


dear lord lol


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

I waited a few months before I played mole in the hole. And when it finally came to that(no pun), I was so ****ed I couldn't get it up. I've never sworn at my cock as much as that night.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> picsor17stone


I will get on the laptop tonight buddy, pics ahoy.

Just so you are aware, Whale hunting is banned.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> I get that, it's more the saving it for special occasions. What, like birthdays or Christmas? What's her timescales for BJs then? :lol:


What she says and what she means are completely different things, second date she's a little princess playing hard to get, third date she could be dragging you to the bedroom,

I'd put money on it she thought if they started kissing it would lead to sex / op smashing and dashing.

To above post, we was doing activities first two dates so never really came up and I wasn't exactly in a massive rush to kiss a girl.


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

Leigh L said:


> I get that, it's more the saving it for special occasions. What, like birthdays or Christmas? What's her timescales for BJs then? :lol:


forget BJ's what about anal!


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

NFS said:


> forget BJ's what about anal!


Oh thats deffo a second date one.....

Not srs


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> Oh thats deffo a second date one.....
> 
> Not srs


you free this weekend?

:lol:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> Oh thats deffo a second date one.....
> 
> Not srs





NFS said:


> you free this weekend?
> 
> :lol:


no, she is not


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> Yeah bro it is eating at me already which is bad.
> 
> Also the fact she came round mine and did not have sex with me? not that she should or i was expecting it.
> 
> ...


tongue in the ass is special mate not the mouth


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> no, she is not


Damn wasnt quick enough :surrender:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

NFS said:


> Damn wasnt quick enough :surrender:


dont worry, i will be lol.... its not funny tho, its a medical condition :crying:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

It's about trust and acceptance, and lets be fair, after two dates you're going to have neither, which is understandable.

If it was me, I'd do a bit more digging to make sure it is legit. Fact find; ask about him, take an interest, guage her responses and how often she sleeps over etc, how often she sees him etc and go from there. Do it in a non-controlling way, though. Take a genuine interest.

To be honest, majority of people I know would feel the same (me included), but you need to get out before your feelings potentially develop as if you're struggling now, you'll struggle in even two months time.

Will you be seeing her more than him?

That's something I'd ask myself, too.

It could be very legit, assumptions are awful things once emotions take over, but yeah, fact find mate IMO.


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> dont worry, i will be lol.... its not funny tho, its a medical condition :crying:


LOL there is stuff you can take for that mate :thumbup1:


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

NFS said:


> LOL there is stuff you can take for that mate :thumbup1:


A plug in the japseye yes.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

NFS said:


> LOL there is stuff you can take for that mate :thumbup1:


sounds like a 'her' problem, not a 'me' problem

i still pop the cork


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

GGLynch89 said:


> I will get on the laptop tonight buddy, pics ahoy.
> 
> Just so you are aware, Whale hunting is banned.


in for this


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

gycraig said:


> What she says and what she means are completely different things, second date she's a little princess playing hard to get, third date she could be dragging you to the bedroom,
> 
> I'd put money on it she thought if they started kissing it would lead to sex / op smashing and dashing.
> 
> To above post, we was doing activities first two dates so never really came up and I wasn't exactly in a massive rush to kiss a girl.


Well, possibly she is ... but she's not exactly shy, given that she's sleeping at the other guys house regularly.

With you, we should probably have asked how old you were?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> Well, possibly she is ... but she's not exactly shy, given that she's sleeping at the other guys house regularly.
> 
> With you, we should probably have asked how old you were?


23. If she was sleeping with said friend she probably wouldn't of told op. I don't understand why should at all tbh unless the friend is a proper fairy.

She might of known him since she was 3 or somet


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I do hope you know I was taking the pi55 out of the OP


Yeah thought id continue with the theme of dry humour lol.


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> Lol I just wondered cos he said she may be insecure....maybe she is shy cos hes the man of her dreams!!!


Well i have a nice body, not being arrogant. Phython forearms and i have a cute face i guess? like a mouse


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> Well i have a nice body, not being arrogant. Phython forearms and i have a cute face i guess? like a mouse


PicsOrNoCvntFace


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> PicsOrNoCvntFace


Rofl ok ok its an old pic from 2 years ago and i had long hair


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> Rofl ok ok its an old pic from 2 years ago and i had long hair
> 
> View attachment 154738


Mmmmmm......I'd do u.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

Ha!


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

cooltt said:


> Ha!


G4P?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> G4P?


Hell yeah! Lol


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

gycraig said:


> 23. If she was sleeping with said friend she probably wouldn't of told op. I don't understand why should at all tbh unless the friend is a proper fairy.
> 
> She might of known him since she was 3 or somet


Guys putting thoughts in my head 

I think he is a fairy iv seen pics where he is like dressed as a girl.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

the "best friend" has probably told her he doesn't want any commitment and probably just uses her for sex when he feels like it. you are probably gonna be there to fill in the time when he can't be a.rsed to see her. she doesn't get any reception on her phone when she's round his ? lol. does he live in a cave?

unless you're just looking for a shag no strings attached, get out now.


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

josephbloggs said:


> the "best friend" has probably told her he doesn't want any commitment and probably just uses her for sex when he feels like it. you are probably gonna be there to fill in the time when he can't be a.rsed to see her. she doesn't get any reception on her phone when she's round his ? lol. does he live in a cave?
> 
> unless you're just looking for a shag no strings attached, get out now.


Yeah she could be she seems very sexual, like talking about it alot when we chat.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

.


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> Yep she bricked it....as would I


What does that mean ?


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> Yeah she could be she seems very sexual, like talking about it alot when we chat.


just thought of something, if you have his postcode you can do a phone network check online on all the different phone providers, will tell what type of reception you can expect. lol but i think you know already that is BS. my advice would be have some fun but don't look for anything serious with this girl.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

spikedmini said:


> Guys putting thoughts in my head
> 
> I think he is a fairy iv seen pics where he is like dressed as a girl.


As said before by others, I'd just stick with it for a bit. It's early days and there's no commitment yet.

You might meet him and decide your gf is 100% safe with him (you, on the other hand, might have to watch your back!)

Try to be cool about it.

As for people saying women don't like needy men, that's not exactly true. Some women don't, but some are absolutely fine with it so try not to worry and just take things slowly


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Leigh L said:


> As said before by others, I'd just stick with it for a bit. It's early days and there's no commitment yet.
> 
> You might meet him and decide your gf is 100% safe with him (you, on the other hand, might have to watch your back!)
> 
> ...


Im more of the guy that says if you do something ill rip your head off your shoulders type of guy.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

spikedmini said:


> Im more of the guy that says if you do something ill rip your head off your shoulders type of guy.


 Yeah ... That's not so appealing lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> If he aint gay... stay the fook away.


isn't that the answer to all your theories on dating


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> isn't that the answer to all your theories on dating


If they won't take it up the sh1tter, BettySwallocks gets bitter.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Find a new girl


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Update guys, "Apparently" he has only slept with guys and kissed girls.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> Look at it from the point of a real man with a penis.
> 
> My sloot, shes going to Kavos.
> 
> ...


Sloot????? She a damn fool if she gets talked about like that then has to suffer ur little weed...poor girl


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Who cares?! Just smash her like you intended to, then get the fùck out of there lol.


Haha merks have you met any of the girls yet?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> Yeah bro it is eating at me already which is bad.
> 
> Also the fact she came round mine and did not have sex with me? not that she should or i was expecting it.
> 
> ...


Whaaaaaaa??? This is bs.....u don't even kiss each other coz it's too passionate. And saved for special occasions lol like birthdays and Xmas? ...jeez I'm all for waiting but that's ridiculous so much so u can't be serious?


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Whaaaaaaa??? This is bs.....u don't even kiss each other coz it's too passionate. And saved for special occasions lol like birthdays and Xmas? ...jeez I'm all for waiting but that's ridiculous so much so u can't be serious?


Lol im serious obviously i tried my luck. But she got defensive so i just backed off as to not offend her.

Yeah it feels like xmas iv never been turned down before xd


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> Well i have a nice body, not being arrogant. Phython forearms and i have a cute face i guess? like a mouse


Pml....oh lorrrrrd


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Pml....oh lorrrrrd


You mirin brah


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> You mirin brah


Hell no...u need dating advice I'm out sunshine


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Hell no...u need dating advice I'm out sunshine


  so where is the advice then skye


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> so where is the advice then skye


No ur asking for,it ...that's a fail


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> No, I'm hopping on no bus for a shag lol.


Spoken like a true village virgin!


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No ur asking for,it ...that's a fail


Well iv never had such a stupid thing as a male best friend and sleeping at his house its abit out of the ordinary for me so i needed some peice of mind from ukm boys


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> No, I'm hopping on no bus for a shag lol.


Really? picsornoshag


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Spoken like a true village virgin!


Guess it'll make a change from his farmyard frolics. :lol:


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> I won't fit them all in this thread lol.


Pics of you and the girl


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

spikedmini said:


> Yeah, Also i should add how will she ever be emotionally intimate with me if she is emotionally intimate with another man? who is her best friend?
> 
> I really like her but i think this might be too much how am i suppose to be comfortable and not have thoughts that this guy might be boning her or try something with her.
> 
> He is probably just a guy who has been friendzoned


wtf? :w00t:


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Loveleelady said:



> wtf? :w00t:


XD why wtf its honest i read it somewhere also think it was on askmen.

Also about women and best friends


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> wtf? :w00t:


Its basically like.

If he is her "go to" guy for everything will you ever be better than him


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> Its basically like.
> 
> If he is her "go to" guy for everything will you ever be better than him


but if you're her go to guy then you actually have to pretend to listen to that sh1t, but then again ive been told im emotionally retarded quite a few times


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> but if you're her go to guy then you actually have to pretend to listen to that sh1t, but then again ive been told im emotionally retarded quite a few times


Lol good one. :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> Well iv never had such a stupid thing as a male best friend and sleeping at his house its abit out of the ordinary for me so i needed some peice of mind from ukm boys


Well sift through the 'UKM boys' and find the 'UKM men' ( there's only a few needle haystack job)!and they will advise ...a simple no nonsense get rid :whistling:


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

**** her off mate, it will only frustrate you more and more


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> Im more of the guy that says if you do something ill rip your head off your shoulders type of guy.


Bet you are poppet


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> Update guys, "Apparently" he has only slept with guys and kissed girls.


Aye ur girl

Sounds like your hounding her for info, she will dryer than the grand canyon if u keep that up


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

josephbloggs said:


> the "best friend" has probably told her he doesn't want any commitment and probably just uses her for sex when he feels like it. you are probably gonna be there to fill in the time when he can't be a.rsed to see her. she doesn't get any reception on her phone when she's round his ? lol. does he live in a cave?
> 
> unless you're just looking for a shag no strings attached, get out now.


Yeah, in her back cave


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Aye ur girl
> 
> Sounds like your hounding her for info, she will dryer than the grand canyon if u keep that up


Haha you always have such nice things to say


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

spikedmini said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lol I just want some help about something and see if i am over reacting or im just a jealous insecure ass.
> 
> ...


WOW shes getting her dick fix from him for sure bet they are one of those friends who are to afraid to get together but keep shaggin each other, she tries to date other guys to show him that she can like other blokes but in reality she loves the sh!t out of him.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

or maybe they're just mates who hang out together?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dave1180 said:


> or maybe they're just mates who hang out together?


Two of different gender sleeping over constantly nature takes it course imo.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

not always, do you have to have sex with every woman you know?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dave1180 said:


> not always, do you have to have sex with every woman you know?


No but i dont make it a habbit of sleeping over at their house when shes dating someone.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

she's met him twice, why should she suddenly change for him?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dave1180 said:


> she's met him twice, why should she suddenly change for him?


And the same thing was pulled with her ex boyfriend so its nothing new but still not exactly something a guy wants to hear his girl or the potential gf is doing now is it ?


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

they've met twice.. she's not his girl and if she's going to cheat she's going to cheat whether it's with her mate or some other fella


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Sloot????? She a damn fool if she gets talked about like that then has to suffer ur little weed...poor girl


Ffs, Skye I'm just trying to look big in front of my boys

God let me have one ****ing moment! Women!


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Two of different gender sleeping over constantly nature takes it course imo.


No this isnt as clear cut as you are making it out to be, i have had a girl best friend and have slept in her bed loads of times and have seen her naked, we where only ever friends and NOTHING more! not coz im gay or anything like that i just respected my friend and didn't want to change things. so yes boys and girls can be friends and stay in the same bed. this is what separates us from animals


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Two of different gender sleeping over constantly nature takes it course imo.


I agree....deffo wudnt be happy x


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

NFS said:


> No this isnt as clear cut as you are making it out to be, i have had a girl best friend and have slept in her bed loads of times and have seen her naked, we where only ever friends and NOTHING more! not coz im gay or anything like that i just respected my friend and didn't want to change things. so yes boys and girls can be friends and stay in the same bed. this is what separates us from animals


How many times did you shake hands with the one eyed milk man after that situation lol?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

NFS said:


> No this isnt as clear cut as you are making it out to be, i have had a girl best friend and have slept in her bed loads of times and have seen her naked, we where only ever friends and NOTHING more! not coz im gay or anything like that i just respected my friend and didn't want to change things. so yes boys and girls can be friends and stay in the same bed. this is what separates us from animals


Well now arnt you just special yeessss your a special boy arnt you ? Yeessss yes yessssss pinches cheeks like old gran ma.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> How many times did you shake hands with the one eyed milk man after that situation lol?


If the guy tells me next that he laid there and never EVEN CONTEMPLATED ON doing the dirty his a liar :lol:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

spikedmini said:


> Update guys, "Apparently" he has only slept with guys and kissed girls.


Sorry, no offence meant, but you're a mug if you let this continue. Hey spike tonight Im having a sleep over! 'what with the girls?' no with some guy! errrmm ok then


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> If the guy tells me next that he laid there and never EVEN CONTEMPLATED ON doing the dirty his a liar :lol:


Never said i didnt think about it, hence in my post i said i didnt want to change things. so yeah i thought about it, but i had self restraint.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dave1180 said:


> not always, do you have to have sex with every woman you know?


yes and my mum, and no I dont sleep at female friends house never have done and wouldnt expect my partner too let me either its just retarded


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NFS said:


> No this isnt as clear cut as you are making it out to be, i have had a girl best friend and have slept in her bed loads of times and have seen her naked, we where only ever friends and NOTHING more! not coz im gay or anything like that i just respected my friend and didn't want to change things. so yes boys and girls can be friends and stay in the same bed. this is what separates us from animals


You could have just said she was a munter it would have saved on time


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> yes and my mum, and no I dont sleep at female friends house never have done and wouldnt expect my partner too let me either its just retarded


she's not his partner, he's only met her twice


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

NFS said:


> Never said i didnt think about it, hence in my post i said i didnt want to change things. so yeah i thought about it, but i had self restraint.


Not everyone can show that kinda restraint.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Scruff her a bit while looking for someone else.

As the saying goes no harm done having fun with missus right now while looking for missus right.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dave1180 said:


> she's not his partner, he's only met her twice


Yeah now she isnt but imagine for a minute you find a girl like this it gets serious you fall inlove with her, can you honestly say you would be comfortable with her still sleeping at her male FRIENDS place same bed ? If you say your okey with it your either really naive or a really talented liar.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

that's not what I'm saying at all... I'm saying he's met her twice, its not serious.. yet!

in one of the other threads everyone was saying while you're still dating you do whatever you like with whoever you like... does that not count for the other party?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dave1180 said:


> that's not what I'm saying at all... I'm saying he's met her twice, its not serious.. yet!
> 
> in one of the other threads everyone was saying while you're still dating you do whatever you like with whoever you like... does that not count for the other party?


yes but the point is if this gets serious with him that stuff is gonna continue, you really think shes gonna dump her FRIEND for a guy shes just gotten serious with in a toss between them ?

What i am saying is its better for him to cut his losses before he seriously gets hurt.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> yes but the point is if this gets serious with him that stuff is gonna continue, you really think shes gonna dump her FRIEND for a guy shes just gotten serious with in a toss between them ?
> 
> What i am saying is its better for him to cut his losses before he seriously gets hurt.


its not about dumping your friend, its about having respect and decency.. and knowing that what you're doing makes your partner uncomfortable.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dave1180 said:


> she's not his partner, he's only met her twice


Yeah but if she wants to make a good impression for things to progress you wouldnt do that. So from the film human traffic no one gives a fcuk about you pete (or in this case th OP) so she's trash and not worth bothering with


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah but if she wants to make a good impression for things to progress you wouldnt do that. So from the film human traffic no one gives a fcuk about you pete (or in this case th OP) so she's trash and not worth bothering with


she's at least being honest.. that gives a good impression..

also if I'm not mistaken he hasn't kissed her either... maybe the op is the friend and the other fella is the boyfriend!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dave1180 said:


> its not about dumping your friend, its about having respect and decency.. and knowing that what you're doing makes your partner uncomfortable.


Thats my freakin point !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dave1180 said:


> she's at least being honest.. that gives a good impression..
> 
> also if I'm not mistaken he hasn't kissed her either... maybe the op is the friend and the other fella is the boyfriend!!


Oh a possible conspiracy we have her do we ?


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Thats my freakin point !


exactly.. but she's not his partner which is my point.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dave1180 said:


> she's at least being honest.. that gives a good impression..
> 
> also if I'm not mistaken he hasn't kissed her either... maybe the op is the friend and the other fella is the boyfriend!!


Ok cards on the table. If id been with my missus for several years and I was an 8 and she was 8/10 and her new best mate was a 5 out of ten Id be ok with it, I wouldnt feel threatened and a trust had formed. In the scenario mentioned shes having her cake and eating it and taking the op for a mug, he likes her and wants something more, she doesnt and is just treating him like a c.unt


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dave1180 said:


> its not about dumping your friend, its about having respect and decency.. and knowing that what you're doing makes your partner uncomfortable.


Thing is he gets serious with her she continues sleeping AT HER MATES place i mean she did the same with her ex think of that poor bastard , how do you think that ended take a wild guess ?


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Thing is he gets serious with her she continues sleeping AT HER MATES place i mean she did the same with her ex think of that poor bastard , how do you think that ended take a wild guess ?


maybe the ex didn't actually tell her to jack that sh1t in when they actually got serious and just left it until later and cried like a baby? we don't know the full story do we?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyway I havent been laid in months so Im off to watch red tube and see if my di ck still works night gents


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dave1180 said:


> maybe the ex didn't actually tell her to jack that sh1t in when they actually got serious and just left it until later and cried like a baby? we don't know the full story do we?


Sh!t like that should end anyway if your in a relationship


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Anyway I havent been laid in months so Im off to watch red tube and see if my di ck still works night gents


Yeah gonna watch some good deep throat and call it a night myself


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Sh!t like that should end anyway if your in a relationship


exactly.. the ex let it carry on..

op and this girl aren't in a relationship, he's met her twice and not even kissed her.. if it gets to a point where he'd like to get serious with her he'd have to tell her to jack it in.. if she says no then bin her off.


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah now she isnt but imagine for a minute you find a girl like this it gets serious you fall inlove with her, can you honestly say you would be comfortable with her still sleeping at her male FRIENDS place same bed ? If you say your okey with it your either really naive or a really talented liar.


Well apparently they sleep on seperate beds.

Lol i just dont know what to make of this at the moment but im slowly starting to be put off.

Think i will ask the reception girl at my gym out


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Dave1180 said:


> maybe the ex didn't actually tell her to jack that sh1t in when they actually got serious and just left it until later and cried like a baby? we don't know the full story do we?


Oh yeah should of mentioned that apparently he didnt and a year and a 1/2 into there relationship he started getting funny about it.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

spikedmini said:


> Oh yeah should of mentioned that apparently he didnt and a year and a 1/2 into there relationship he started getting funny about it.


Did you not tell her you're not surprised he wasn't to impressed with the idea?


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Dave1180 said:


> Did you not tell her you're not surprised he wasn't to impressed with the idea?


Of course i did.

I said i understand why he got funny about it then she was like oh yeah but it was never a problem blah blah then she started telling me that when she sleeps there she sleeps on another bed

I changed the subject as it was our second date only and i did not want to criticize the situation or her friend


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

spikedmini said:


> Of course i did.
> 
> I said i understand why he got funny about it then she was like oh yeah but it was never a problem blah blah then she started telling me that when she sleeps there she sleeps on another bed
> 
> I changed the subject as it was our second date only and i did not want to criticize the situation or her friend


Fair enough, so she knows you're not happy about it either.. If you see her again maybe mention that if she intends to carry on doing it while you're seeing eachother you'll just knock it on the head and walk away?


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Dave1180 said:


> Fair enough, so she knows you're not happy about it either.. If you see her again maybe mention that if she intends to carry on doing it while you're seeing eachother you'll just knock it on the head and walk away?


Yeah i was thinking about bringing up when i see her next week.

Think ill just bring it up and say that if we get together properly i wont accept the fact of her sleeping at his house.

And that im not saying she cant have friends just that she has no reason what so ever to sleep there unless i was with.

Even if OP think its to soon im not bothered rather tell her now then she can get in or get the **** out.

Like the whole thing is just retarded sleeping at friends house its immature even worse so that its a guy.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

spikedmini said:


> Well apparently they sleep on seperate beds.
> 
> Lol i just dont know what to make of this at the moment but im slowly starting to be put off.
> 
> Think i will ask the reception girl at my gym out


Go for the girl in the reception mate you know very well she isn't sleeping in a seperate bed. Girls lying straight inn your face.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

spikedmini said:


> Yeah i was thinking about bringing up when i see her next week.
> 
> Think ill just bring it up and say that if we get together properly i wont accept the fact of her sleeping at his house.
> 
> ...


We aren't teenagers. We all drive so unless your having sex and wanna spend two days together there's no reason to " sleep over"

She's quite hot, make sure you get some before you lay down the law,

Don't take her at face value but don't start laying the law down as you will lose, if you think there sleeping together you can stop them staying over but if if it's already happening they won't just be doing it on sleep overs


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Nail the ****ing **** out of it. Then never call again. Too much bs involved.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I thought someone was making OP a flask of ManThe****Up juice? How's that going?


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> I thought someone was making OP a flask of ManThe****Up juice? How's that going?


Its cool i got myself a flask busy drinking it.

Ill just get the V then wont get attached with emotions and all that bul****


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

spikedmini said:


> Its cool i got myself a flask busy drinking it.
> 
> Ill just get the V then wont get attached with emotions and all that bul****


Its called a vial of trenbolone


----------



## British Animal (Jul 17, 2014)

Quit the bitch, but seriously do you need the stress bro, stress causes cortisol and equals loss of muscle lol


----------



## Mcleansc (Jun 11, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> Yeah i was thinking about bringing up when i see her next week.
> 
> Think ill just bring it up and say that if we get together properly i wont accept the fact of her sleeping at his house.
> 
> ...


Mate if you tell her what to do, regardless of how crazy she is acting, so soon into a relationship it isn't going to work. Girls are nuts. It's a fact of life. They are on a different planet. In an unknown universe.

Seriously though, if you're going to dictate what she can and can't do she won't take, it sounds like 1 relationship has already failed because of it. The guy could be friendzoned. Or she could be friendzoned. Waiting for the guy to like her. I had a friend like that, used to go through boyfriends like nobody's business then one day she told me she had feelings for me the whole time. She had a boyfriend at that moment as well.

If you have doubts already end it. I know it probably sucks, but there are plenty more out there, end it before you get too invested in her. Life is hard as it is bud, it's full of stress, you want someone who will make it easier, not harder.


----------



## 0x00 (Jan 16, 2014)

inb4 her 'bestfriend' is boyfriend and thats why she cant talk to you much around him


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Well at the end ill repost here and post the outcome of the whole situation and what the real deal is.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

0x00 said:


> inb4 her 'bestfriend' is boyfriend and thats why she cant talk to you much around him


Your inB4 fuuk all by page 29 mate!!


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Your inB4 fuuk all by page 29 mate!!


Apparently she sleeps ther atleast once a week, I am gone like the wind

Think im going to vomit once a week.

Im running :surrender:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

spikedmini said:


> Apparently she sleeps ther atleast once a week, I am gone like the wind
> 
> Think im going to vomit once a week.
> 
> Im running :surrender:


Why not tell her that this guys place sounds like a fun place to stay and that you'd like to stay there with them,it could be really fun...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Why not tell her that this guys place sounds like a fun place to stay and that you'd like to stay there with them,it could be really fun...


That's the one


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

At the end of the day....as a woman....if I had a best friend that was man and I met someone else....I would firstly stop sleeping at my friends out of respect for the person I was seeing...as if its been twice and no nooky then shes obviously looking for something a bit longer term imo....I would then be introducing my friend to my new fella as soon as poss if he played a big part in my life as it seems her friend does.....if hes her friend he will understand and that way there are no secrets and they can build a relationship on honesty instead of insecurities


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> At the end of the day....as a woman....if I had a best friend that was man and I met someone else....I would firstly stop sleeping at my friends out of respect for the person I was seeing...as if its been twice and no nooky then shes obviously looking for something a bit longer term imo....I would then be introducing my friend to my new fella as soon as poss if he played a big part in my life as it seems her friend does.....if hes her friend he will understand and that way there are no secrets and they can build a relationship on honesty instead of insecurities


Well i got nooky last night,

Anyway we discuessed the whole issue.

She said he is 100% gay and her argument was that whats the difference between if it was a girl best friend who was lesbian.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Yeah, she sounds childish. I'd keep away.


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

GaryMatt said:


> Yeah, she sounds childish. I'd keep away.


She is,

Plays pokemon etc.


----------



## wat_is_this (Jun 26, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> She is,
> 
> Plays pokemon etc.


**** off, call it childish when my shiny charizard owns your **** little unevolved pikashít.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Let me see.. if I were to stay round a girls house and ignore my phone what would my Mrs do..

She's getting balls deep with her **** buddy and they will always be **** buddy's all the time they are just 'friends'. Don't fall for that ****. Get your nuts in once more then ditch her.


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Let me see.. if I were to stay round a girls house and ignore my phone what would my Mrs do..
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=5122490
> 
> She's getting balls deep with her **** buddy and they will always be **** buddy's all the time they are just 'friends'. Don't fall for that ****. Get your nuts in once more then ditch her.


Yeah bro she ended up speaking to me thought when she was there because apparently here phone could reach the "wifi".

But i hear you, i have my thoughts. she was round his on tuesday then round mine last night now shes back round there tonight.

Also she gave surprisingly good head so might be right about the whole thing.


----------



## wat_is_this (Jun 26, 2013)

Haha, best to cut ties now than "just get a few more" before calling it, and get tested too.

Fyi, if you receive no signal on your phone in a certain area/house, after some days/weeks it will begin to work. Had that problem with my phone when I moved into the house im in now, zero internet signal, then poof - working. So she's obv full of **** and too much of a noob to admit anything.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

spikedmini said:


> Yeah bro she ended up speaking to me thought when she was there because apparently here phone could reach the "wifi".
> 
> But i hear you, i have my thoughts. she was round his on tuesday then round mine last night now shes back round there tonight.
> 
> Also she gave surprisingly good head so might be right about the whole thing.


2 nights in a week and they are just friends? She's gobbling him mate no doubt about it.


----------



## sanderson (Sep 3, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> Well i got nooky last night,
> 
> Anyway we discuessed the whole issue.
> 
> She said he is 100% gay and her argument was that whats the difference between if it was a girl best friend who was lesbian.


Why do women still think guys fall for the "he's gay" thing..look we get it...you're a sloot...we understand...goodbye


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

You're probably the bit on the side and this other cnut is her bf.

Edit: FOOKIN SLOOT!


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

Keep her as your bit on the side and don't get all serious, act like you don't give a toss, life will be so much easier.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> Well i got nooky last night,
> 
> Anyway we discuessed the whole issue.
> 
> She said he is 100% gay and her argument was that whats the difference between if it was a girl best friend who was lesbian.


so you are back in love again then? when u seeing her again?

Perhaps set her gay mate up with merkle?


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

sack her off.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

spikedmini said:


> Apparently she sleeps ther atleast once a week, I am gone like the wind
> 
> Think im going to vomit once a week.
> 
> Im running :surrender:


just scanned through some of last ten pages....

have you not worked it out yet?

she cant phone you when shes sleeping at her 'mates' house...

she wont let you use tongues when you kiss....

she not cheating on you with him, shes cheating on her 'mate' with you.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> She is,
> 
> Plays pokemon etc.


Oh yeah, we're done. Roll out hoss, trust me. Don't even look back. Warned my nephew about a super-similar thing he had going on. He actually listened this time.

Good Luck


----------



## BIG JOSHUANT (Jul 3, 2014)

A players gotta play the game man


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

GaryMatt said:


> Oh yeah, we're done. Roll out hoss, trust me. Don't even look back. Warned my nephew about a super-similar thing he had going on. He actually listened this time.
> 
> Good Luck


Im not sure do you think she is honestly sleeping withthe guy friend who is supposed to be gay?

Like shes a nice girl not fake,materialistic etc.

I have a good feeling about her just this whole sleeping at her gay best friends house bull****


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Why not ask to meet this gay guy, go to a bar, watch his eyes, if hes staring at chicks.......... you aint the only one getting ass


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Madoxx said:


> Why not ask to meet this gay guy, go to a bar, watch his eyes, if hes staring at chicks.......... you aint the only one getting ass


Yeah i plan to iv got a plan of action now,

Also she wants to take things "slow" so might be awhile till i get to meet the guy but its cool will just enjoy ****ing the **** out of her meanwhile


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

is this guy on her friends list on FB? a FB account may signify if hes gay

Where does she sleep when she stays over?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> But like she didnt want to kiss me with tongue because its to "passionate" and she thinks it should be saved for special occasions.


RUN! Run now!!!

"Oh I don't want to give you a blowjob unless it's a special occasion, it's a bit too passionate you know"

"Oh I don't want to have sex more than once per month, for special occasions and such as it's a bit passionate..."

"Oh I don't want to do anything with the lights on unless it's a special occasion..."

"Oh I think you should only orgasm while inside my vagina and you should be wearing a condom because anything else is just a bit too passionate for normal instances..."


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Madoxx said:


> is this guy on her friends list on FB? a FB account may signify if hes gay
> 
> Where does she sleep when she stays over?


Apparently in a seperate bed,

Iv checked his facebook he seems gay he has pictures of himself dressed as a women.

@Lotte lol that was funny but we have slept together now so it was all bull**** think she just was trying to take it slow with me or something but i made her want it.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> Apparently in a seperate bed,
> 
> Iv checked his facebook he seems gay he has pictures of himself dressed as a women.
> 
> @Lotte lol that was funny but we have slept together now so it was all bull**** think she just was trying to take it slow with me or something but i made her want it.


Phew! Sorry I was so behind the times thread was 20pages long by the time I got here


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Lotte said:


> RUN! Run now!!!
> 
> "Oh I don't want to give you a blowjob unless it's a special occasion, it's a bit too passionate you know"
> 
> ...


i love it when you talk dirty :innocent:


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

She prolly is, but maybe not.

1.) Why risk it? Is she worth it?

2.) Regardless, that's a bit childish, so you know that could manifest itself in other ways.

3.) I feel you on her not being fake or materialistic. That's hard to find


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Lotte said:


> RUN! Run now!!!
> 
> "Oh I don't want to give you a blowjob unless it's a special occasion, it's a bit too passionate you know"
> 
> ...


marry me :wub:

pls respond


----------

